# Alexander Alexandrovich Kopylov (Kopilov) (1854 - 1911)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, who was unable to enter a conservatory, but studied composition privately with Rimsky-Korsakov & Liadov


----------

